# IVF girls - any tips to help improve egg quality?



## BBgirl

I'm 41, 42 in February and having difficulty TTC. Have been trying naturally to conceive my first baby for 3 years now, with 2 miscarriages during that time. I've been told at the IVF consultation that IVF is now our only option. I'm desperate to do anything I can do to improve my egg quality. I'm now taking coenzyme Q10 (100mg), Omega-3 (1.5g), Pregnacare conception and am about to start taking Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen plus. After 3 months of taking the Royal Jelly I'm planning for us to get started on our first IVF cycle (March 2011). Does anybody have any ideas regarding the supplements I'm taking, or anything I've not heard of to improve my egg quality? It seems hard to know whether the eggs are already damaged or only become damaged on the final stage of egg maturation (i.e. the first 2 weeks of my cycle). It seems even scientists don't know much about egg quality or if it's possible to improve it. Help, I'm feeling very sad about all this.


----------



## Blue12

I took a prenatal vitamin with a propriety blend of supplements that are linked to improving egg quality called TOTAL FERTILITY. It has been used in reseach studies on ivf patients who had previous failures and 95% went on to have success.

Best wishes. xo


----------



## GillAwaiting

Blue12 said:


> I took a prenatal vitamin with a propriety blend of supplements that are linked to improving egg quality called TOTAL FERTILITY. It has been used in reseach studies on ivf patients who had previous failures and 95% went on to have success.
> 
> Best wishes. xo

Sounds like great stuff. Where did you get it? In normal pharmacy?


----------



## Blue12

My clinic carries it, but it can also be ordered online, other than that I am not sure - sorry.

website about research study
https://www.wellsphere.com/pregnanc...in-helping-previously-unsuccessful-ivf/829986 

website to order
https://www.creatingcanadianfamilies.ca/content/total-fertility-women-3-month-supply


----------



## raf-wife

i am taking prenatal vitamins and eating lots and lots of honey x


----------



## JaniceT

Take your folic acid, multivitamins, fish oil at least a month before your IVF cycle begins. Please stop Bee Polen, Royal Jelly or similar before IVF because it contains hormones and will affect your IVF treatment/effectiveness of injections. You really don't want that.

if you smoke, please stop. That directoy affects both the quality of egg and the implantation success rate. Also, if you do get pregnant, smoking has been proven to have long term side effects on the baby including adult illnesses which will develop when baby grows older.

stop drinking. It's worth stopping for during your IVF treatment.

Most importantly, decrease stress, eat foods loaded with antioxidants and pray. Many hugs to you and wishing you the very best.


----------



## Lou32

I've been doing a bit of research into this recently as we had a low fertilisation rate with icsi and the clinic said it could be related to egg quality and I wanted to cover all bases for when we go again. Apparently some clinics recommend ladies drink a pint of milk every day while going through ivf as the extra protein can help egg quality. It's a while since I read it, but I'm pretty sure Zita West mentions this in one of her books too.
I've been taking ZW's Vital DHA, multi vitamin and royal jelly too. Hope it all works!


----------



## Leilani

My egg quality is pretty rubbish, so my FS has put me on DHEA for 3 months before my next IVF cycle. I have also been going to acupuncture, and the acupunturist recommended lots of protein rich foods in the first 14 days of your cycle. It really is all a bit of an unknown gamle - but neither of these have shown they do any harm. My FS is pro-acupuncture, as there is evidence it helps with IVF. Just like sperm eggs can take up to 90 days to mature.

Good luck.


----------



## raf-wife

i am having accupuncture too and it has helped with so many things x


----------

